
Hipsters, gin and the Basket of Goods - DanBC
https://visual.ons.gov.uk/hipsters-gin-and-the-basket-of-goods/
======
kwhitefoot
Never mind the content, this is a great example of accessible web design. It
is usable both without Javascript and without styles.

------
DanBC
Frustrating.

Maybe this is a better link:
[https://www.ons.gov.uk/visualisations/dvc399/shorthand/index...](https://www.ons.gov.uk/visualisations/dvc399/shorthand/index.html)

